# This is what happens when you dog gets to much protien.



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think this is real but if it is I feel bad for the dog. To much muscle milk. Hopefully this is fake.









Source: http://www.hoax-slayer.com/images/worlds-strongest-dog.jpg


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I'm very sure that is fake! Wow though, if that was true I'm sure we'd see a lot of confiscated fighting dogs in that shape!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

That is just...... UWWWW!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

LMAO That pic is scary funny. I hope to God there are no dogs out there that look like that!


----------



## miss sophie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is a real photo of a real dog; a whippet I believe. He has a medical condition that causes him to grow like that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Like the super cows?


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

How funny would it be to see it run!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-467985/Meet-Incredible-Hulk-Hounds.html


----------

